# Landjaegers



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Another member here, BillyCigars, sends me jerky bombs everyonce in awile from this great butcher shop called Stuarts in WA. They seriously make some amazing jerkey. It's awesome, i'm always begging Bill to send me more. Anyways, this last go around, he tells me he's going to send me these german things called landjaegers. Then he tells me i'll probably like them better then the jerkey, which made me laugh. Anyways, fast forward a few weeks and i've got my package of jerkey and a bundle of what looks like Thompsons puritos. Except Thompson's cigars they were not. German sausage jerky things filled that bag. And lemme tell ya, these landjaeger things are amazing. They have this great smoked flavor along with a salami like thing going. And they are filling! I did some research and it turns out these things are popular among german hikers and used to be used in soldiers fieldkits.

Anyways, they taste great, and Bill was right. I do like it better than the jerkey. I need more landjaegers Bill!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn..:dr i want some..:r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Damn..:dr i want some..:r


:tpd:

Group buy?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

that sound delicious... I wonder if this place does mail-order. Can you find out from Billy?


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Landjaegers and beer. Nothing better than that.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

khubli said:


> that sound delicious... I wonder if this place does mail-order. Can you find out from Billy?


I will certainly ask Ji :tu


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Landjaeger are most tasty.
Must make a batch


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Haha, just saw this thread. It was only a matter of time before the secret was out!!! :r

Yeah those things are amazingly yummy.

I started out asking Joe, "What can I buy the guy who's got everything?"

"Jerky" he says.

If Stewarts in McKenna, WA (actually Yelm, WA) does mail-order, they will have stolen my ability to buy Joe something he can't get any other way [insert pouty face here]

However, if they DON'T do mail-order, I'm willing to step up and make a group buy happen. Especially if we keep it small to start off with, say 10 people max. We can do future ones much larger but this will be a good way to get this going.

In the meantime, here is their website:

http://www.stewartsmeatmarket.com/


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay, just called Stewart's.

They DO offer mail-order as long as you're outside of the area (out-of-state I guess ) and the minimum order is $25. They ship USPS Priority and all you really have to do is call them. The place is ridiculously busy, so I would avoid calling them on the weekends to place an order.

They're not listed on the website, but the Landjaeger is roughly $10 per/lb. And the jerky is outta this world - and at $14 per/lb, its sooooo worth it!

So basically, a pound of jerky and a pound or so of the Landjaeger will allow you to do mail-order with them.

Good news for everyone! (Bad news for me, since I'm no longer needed )

j/k :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Billy.. .thanks for the info. I'll be placing an order soon!


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome, You'll absolutely love that stuff!! 

The jerky, the sausages, the pepperonis, landjaegers, ahh ferget it! I can hear my arteries snapping shut already! :r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Great, I had to read this thread. :hn


I'll take a pound of.........everything! :r


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Holy crap, those things sound good.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

just placed an order for a lb of teriyaki jerky and 2 lbs of landjaegers.!!! woo hoo


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

khubli said:


> just placed an order for a lb of teriyaki jerky and 2 lbs of landjaegers.!!! woo hoo


Let us know how you like em Ji! I'm still making bill pick me up a batch, I like putting him to work


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

LOL.. I think you'll continue to make Bill feel special that way. I'll definately report back when I receive the items. Shipping must be pretty hefty and quick. The total order for the 3 lbs of goodies was about $50.00


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

my source for landjaeger
http://www.siegis.com/info.html

for some reason I've never been able to find landjaeger on their site but whenever I'm in town I pick it up there, it is outstanding.

You can order it with a credit card by phone.

Be prepared for some dodgy customer service, they are not the most personable lot but the meat's worth it. $10.99 per pound on landjaeger, cheap at twice the price


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

khubli said:


> The total order for the 3 lbs of goodies was about $50.00


Yeah that definately seems spendy. Actually come to think of it though, it's just about on target for what I'm able to get away with & ship myself. So all in all, not too shabby I suppose. Next thing you know, it'll end up like CBid - buy more to save on shipping, LOL

I was talking to Joe today about this very topic. Ji, if you don't plan on eating the jerky within a week, it's probably best to ziplock it up. It seems to dry out within about 7 or 8 days. I guess they make that stuff to move quickly.

And the Landjaeger you could probably refrigerate extras without any problem for the longer-term (but my thought is, after you try them, there won't be any "long-term" anything!)



yayson said:


> my source for landjaeger
> http://www.siegis.com/info.html
> 
> for some reason I've never been able to find landjaeger on their site but whenever I'm in town I pick it up there, it is outstanding.
> ...


The stuff from Stewart's was the first Landjaeger I've ever tried and I actually bought it because I happened to notice someone on line order it. I asked them what they thought of it and based on their response, I was sold.

Now it looks like I'm going to have to order from your source, too!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> Now it looks like I'm going to have to order from your source, too!


Great minds think alike my friend


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

You guys are so damn cruel. I am German and I LOVE Landjäger. Great stuff. We give them to kids as a snack or for school outings. The op described the flavor very well. Basically a meaty salami (the good Italian kind) with a smoked flavor and a crunchy outside. You should literally hear a crack when you bite in. I might order some. Thanks for the info.

Till


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Gotta check out this landjaeger thing now! :dr


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Geez you guys are killing me!!!!! I gotta go find out what this is all about. My guy friends and I normally eat tons of jerky during hunting season... something easy to carry around in your pocket that doesn't have to be refrigerated and an awesome snack. 
I checked out this site but I dont see these "landjaegers?"


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

The landjaegers landed on Friday. These things are delicious, just as Smitty described, smoky salami/pepperoni goodness!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

hk3 said:


> Geez you guys are killing me!!!!! I gotta go find out what this is all about. My guy friends and I normally eat tons of jerky during hunting season... something easy to carry around in your pocket that doesn't have to be refrigerated and an awesome snack.
> I checked out this site but I dont see these "landjaegers?"


Check to see if you have a local German Deli or Butcher shop . In Fox Chase near Philadelphia there is a deli called Riekers , they have Landjaeggers , and yes they are delicious .


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

khubli said:


> The landjaegers landed on Friday. These things are delicious, just as Smitty described, smoky salami/pepperoni goodness!


 Told ya! Hoping mine get here by thursday. Bill tells me this latest batch is even better than the last one he sent me, which I find very hard to believe.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Check to see if you have a local German Deli or Butcher shop . In Fox Chase near Philadelphia there is a deli called Riekers , they have Landjaeggers , and yes they are delicious .


Rieker's is the best...right near my house, too. :tu

Edit: Fox Chase, and the deli, are inside the city line so its in Philadelphia and not near it. FYI


----------

